# Someone told me today " real musicians dont play 8 string guitars)



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep. I put a picture of my new 8 string up on facebook. And then the clouds in the sky parted and came forth a guitar god that the prophecy foretold, the 6 string playing prodigy commented this...

HIM:  There is no need for an 8 string guitar man it's soo dumb dumb dumb dumb I can make my 6 string sound evenly heavy just tune down to A minor if you need 8 strings you suck on guitar period!!!!!

ME haha well I like to play lots of ambient stuff and I incorporate lower bass stuff with the guitar parts on top and doing that I like to have extra strings. And usually, given my shitty scale length 6 string guitars, tuning that low usually means I would need like a .180 gauge string lol. Plus the style I play I enjoy having an 8 string guitar.

HIM Like a 7 string is understandable I can dig that but 8 strings are very unnecessary and stupid any real musician will tell u the same thing im soo metal I play 8 strings like give me a break I'll destroy anyone on a 8 string guitar with just 6 strings and I don't mean to hate but god damn it's just plain dumb we play guitar not bass!!

ME Well sure, same thing goes for cars. you can have a 4 cyl with a turbo go just as fast as a v8. why have extra cylinders when you can have 4?

HIM Cars and music are nothing alike bro I'm talking about actual functionality and real usage then to just chug chug chug away on a bass string that shouldn't have even been made on a guitar that's why we have a thing In the band called a bassist for those heavy deep bass lines and look there might be like 5 bands that use it why b.c it doesn't have a practical use lol

ME  haha well maybe me and you like different styles of music. I can name more than 5 bands that play 8 string guitars. Times are changing with guitar and everyones entitled to their opinion. I'll probably never play a 6 string guitar again though. once you have a 7 or even an 8 you dont wanna go back. at least for me anyway. I like the extended range.

HIM I used to own a 7 string it was fun for a couple months then got boring if you can't find any art In playing a 6 string then you shouldn't be playing guitar period in sorry but I guess to ones own man I'll destroy anyone on 8 anyway of the week lets see you do 12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string bet you everything won't be possible lol



I know its a lot of reading... but I stopped answering him and just didnt want to waste my time really...


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 16, 2012)

You friend sounds like a standard Guitar Center know-it-all douche I'm afraid!


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

right_to_rage said:


> You friend sounds like a standard Guitar Center know-it-all douche I'm afraid!



haha I wouldnt say a " friend " just someone I see around and is friends with mine.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 16, 2012)

But... you still have the same strings he has, you just got a lower 2? Somebody is butthurt here...


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Y u mad bro? Just cause u can't luguta tap? Don't hate. Luguta is the shit all the cool kids are doing it.

_PS WTF is luguta?_


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll bet he plays a mean Hells Bells on his Squier though... of course he's just showing off when he starts riffing Smoke on the Water.

I'm all about 6-strings (hell I have a bunch of Wolfgangs and JEMS)... but show him CAFO and see if he can destroy that lol...


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 16, 2012)

That's what happens when you start making friends at the school for "special" kids.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 16, 2012)

By this logic people who play one-string guitars are the most artful musicians there are.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 16, 2012)

I wouldn't have responded to his post. Let it sit there by itself so others can see how much of an asshole he is.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Give me this kid's name, I'll tell him what the fuck is up 

RRAWWWRRRRAAAAGGGGEEEEE WTF he must die.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 16, 2012)

Faine said:


> lets see you do 12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string bet you everything won't be possible lol



Even SchecterWhore doesn't know what this means.


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

brb guys I'm luguta tapping.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 16, 2012)

Did he mean legato?
I want to luguta tap him in the face.


----------



## FireInside (Mar 16, 2012)

Faine said:


> I'll destroy anyone on 8 anyway of the week...



Because playing guitar is a competition right? What a dick bag. 

PS> Someone send this clown a Grammar book.


----------



## Genome (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to be rich and famous when I invent a device that allows you to kick people in the face over the internet


----------



## -42- (Mar 16, 2012)

Most of my guitar experience consists of air-strumming while making wah wah sounds with my mouth. Your douchebag facebook acquaintance isn't even in my league.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Why do you have friends like this?


----------



## Thep (Mar 16, 2012)

who cares?


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Why do you have friends like this?



haha Hes not my friend. just someone whos friends with my friends


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 16, 2012)

I know this type of person all too well. Definitely a winner :/


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know about the OP but I tune down to A minor all the time and douchebag is right, it sounds really heavy. 

Tuning to major keys is for pussies.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 16, 2012)

pink freud said:


> By this logic people who play one-string guitars are the most artful musicians there are.



Niccolo Paganini wrote a very impressive violin piece that could be played only on the G string. Whenever he played it, he would use it as the last piece of the night. So before those concerts, he would gently cut his E, A, and D strings so that he could break them at will at the end the 2nd to last piece. He would then amaze audiences by playing an entire violin concerto on just the G string (which is the lowest string on a violin).

Many oohs and aahs were to be had.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 16, 2012)

This just in, Tosin Abasi isn't a real musician. He's just some guy who's insanely awesome at playing the 8 string guitar and is in a band called Animals as Leaders with 2 other guys and sell albums that they recorded and tour all over the world.
Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 16, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> This just in, Tosin Abasi isn't a real musician, he's a machine


 
Fixed

Also, a real guitarist plays a guitar, no wonder the number of strings?
Just get that one to piss him off: Schecter Vault - A5-X (2000-2001)A5-X (2000-2001) - Schecter Guitar Research

5 strings guitar > 6 strings guitar, following his logic


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha what the heck! 
Sounds like he likes to destroy other people with his insane luguta tapping!

I was actually thinking about making a meme for the meme thread about just that, "real musicians dont use 8 strings" lol.

I dont get the attitude, let people play what they want dammit.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 16, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Fixed
> 
> Also, a real guitarist plays a guitar, no wonder the number of strings?
> Just get that one to piss him off: Schecter Vault - A5-X (2000-2001)A5-X (2000-2001) - Schecter Guitar Research
> ...



Would be badass with a proper headstock.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 16, 2012)

By 'tuning' to A minor, did he mean A flat? lol


----------



## Shredin0id (Mar 16, 2012)

His real logic: God dammit that neck it too big!!! I'll just show off music theory I've heard from some guitar noob forums to teach him a lesson! Now if you excuse me, I have to work on my smoke on the water intro, with an Epiphone!


----------



## The Norsemen (Mar 16, 2012)

USED Schecter 1999 DIAMOND SERIES C-5X Baritone Black Left Handed 5-String Electric Guitar

If you're left handed, you should get this 5 string^
That way you'll automatically be better than him. 

I've only met a handful of people like that. Probably because the nearest Guitar Center is 3 hours away in Albuquerque.
Most people I meet at shows are dumbfounded.
I have other guitarists stand stage left and watch me play at almost every show.
Like the music I make (Not very groundbreaking I assure you) is somehow more wonderous on an 8 string.

You should call that asshole out.
I'm not an 8th string player, but I certainly don't think you have to use every single string on your guitar all the time.
I bet that prick doesn't use all 6 of his and if he does they're probably some sloppy sweeps and lugata runs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2012)

*keeps on keepin on*


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Lirtle (Mar 16, 2012)

Let me get some luguta cheese with that


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> they're probably some sloppy sweeps and lugata runs.



HAHA


----------



## Genome (Mar 16, 2012)

We haven't even got onto sharp scales and deferent moods.


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 16, 2012)

Imagine what your boy could do with a banjo...


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the way that he seems to imply that you can only chug on an 8 string, so if you want to do that you should tune you 6 string down. But with the extra high strings that come with an 8 you can do much more than just chug, and when you down tune a 6 that reduces the higher notes that you could play, thus making it more likely that you only want to chug. 

Also, whenever someone is (frankly inexpertly) trolling, they seem to use no punctuation at all. This renders it quite hard to read, and makes them seem like a 10 year old that's trying to tell you something real important about pokemon but they can't seem to get the words out fast enough.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 16, 2012)

Lulz. Considering putting this in the meme thread now... 

EDIT: haha, someone made one already. Win. I fucked up the ... spelling... of the nonexistant word too, anyway.


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> Lulz. Considering putting this in the meme thread now...
> 
> EDIT: haha, someone made one already. Win. I fucked up the ... spelling... of the nonexistant word too, anyway.



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm glad I don't know anyone with the audacity to be so fucking rude. How old is this kid?

Facebook encourages the most mind-bending egotism sometimes, I swear. Karma is on your side though OP. He may have fooled a person or two into thinking he's some musical expert, but now he's got our whole website laughing at him.

You should show him the stuff from the meme thread that's already been made.


----------



## squid-boy (Mar 16, 2012)

Faine said:


> _*HIM : "8 anyway of the week lets see you do 12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string bet you everything won't be possible lol"*_


----------



## Necris (Mar 16, 2012)

That is what happens when someone with little to no working knowledge of theory or playing techniques tries to make an argument while referencing them.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I may have figured out the English translation of "12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string". If we take "12 bar" to mean 12 bar blues, then that would indicate the (approximate) chord structure. I then agreed with "luguta tapping" meaning legato tapping, or perhaps two hand tapping, as previously stated in this thread. Then there is "a sharp scale" to contend with. Is it any scale that has any sharp notes? Does he mean a sharp key? Is the lower case "a" actually meant to be an upper case "A" to indicate the note? I reckon the translation to be "In the key of A#", which is a tediously silly key because Bb (a much more straight forward key) makes the key of A# redundant on equal tempered instruments like most guitars. The phrase "deferents moods back in fourth" I believe to be mostly typing errors. "Deferents" should be "different" and "moods" should be "modes". When read with the rest of the phrase it should mean switching between modes, either to create a jazzy outside feel or by employing the pitch axis idea in a Joe Satriani style. This is in contradiction with the arpeggios mentioned earlier, so maybe he wanted them one after the other, or perhaps he wanted an Allan Holdsworth style note choice where you can imply a chord by playing notes that 'fit' that chord, and therefore by extension any mode that fits that chord, and therefore any arpeggio from that mode, creating an outside feel whilst still having the notes vaguely fit.

TLDR:"Lets see you do 12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string bet you everything won't be possible lol" roughly translates as "I would like to see a video of you performing legato tapped arpeggios based on a variety of modes that fit with a Bb 12 bar blues progression."


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 17, 2012)

8=====D ~ ~ ~ \()/ 



... Whatever.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha yeah..this shit makes me rage. Or laugh. Not sure which.

I am really, _really _looking forward to posting pics of my ridiculously fanned fret 9 string on Facebook when it arrives. I'm very curious the comments I will get from all the little shits on my contacts, especially given the little comments I've received about my 6 string bass and 7 string guitar from my immediate friends - actual educated musicians/engineers 

Anticipating things such as:
-Buy a bass
-Ugly as fuck
-Impossible to play
-The neck is bent


----------



## Faine (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha the neck is bent !


----------



## Dan (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree. 8 string guitars are for pussies who cant luigi tap, I can play the same thing with my dental floss.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 17, 2012)

Dan said:


> I agree. 8 string guitars are for pussies who cant *luigi* tap, I can play the same thing with my dental floss.



I AM NOW A TECHNIQUE, MWUHAHAHA


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 17, 2012)

Real musicians don't talk about "real musicians do/don't..."


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 17, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Real musicians don't talk about "real musicians do/don't..."


+5 internets for that.

If it were me, I would have just deleted him off Facebook after his first post and been done with it.

But that luguta tapping bit, oh fuck . My one buddy used to kinda be like this when he first started playing (mind you this was about 3 months after he picked up a guitar ) but I think he pulled his head outta his ass and he is more humble now.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you really blame the kid though? Most of the 8 string or extended range guitar playing he sees may very well be this kind of stuff.


----------



## Opion (Mar 17, 2012)

I've encountered people who just seemed so...un-enlightened when it comes to other unconventional styles of playing guitar. This guy just seems like he cares more about being better than everyone else then he actually does on his playing. Not saying he's a bad player which he could be a good one - but I feel that a "real musician", as quoted by the aforementioned Sir Douche-a-lot, should be one that embraces all types of music, no matter how abstract, avant-garde, unconventional...this argument gets tiring, because it all comes down to opinions, and it's rather sad that extended range gets viewed in such a negative light. I just shake my head and continue to worry about my own progression as opposed to allowing other minds to affect my own progression.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 17, 2012)

Must... resist urge.. to make a thread... based off this... in FAQ...


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 17, 2012)

pink freud said:


> By this logic people who play one-string guitars are the most artful musicians there are.


----------



## rx (Mar 17, 2012)

Faine said:


> Yep. I put a picture of my new 8 string up on facebook. And then the clouds in the sky parted and came forth a guitar god that the prophecy foretold, the 6 string playing prodigy commented this...
> 
> HIM:  There is no need for an 8 string guitar man it's soo dumb dumb dumb dumb I can make my 6 string sound evenly heavy just tune down to A minor if you need 8 strings you suck on guitar period!!!!!
> 
> ...



lol what a douchebag. i've had someone tell me this too. i'm a talentless hack, apparently. in the same thread I posted pics of me playing in front of a crowd of 10,000 at a festival.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 17, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Real musicians don't talk about "real musicians do/don't..."



Real musicians don't suck.


----------



## Faine (Mar 17, 2012)

Django said:


> Must... resist urge.. to make a thread... based off this... in FAQ...



haahah do it


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 17, 2012)

Post a picture of Andy McKee's harp guitar on his wall, that'll really piss him off.


----------



## Faine (Mar 17, 2012)

hahahah yea!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 17, 2012)

In future, just respond with one comment saying "hahahahahahahahahahaha"


----------



## Fiction (Mar 17, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> *King of One String*





That's actually pretty cool, what a guy!


----------



## Double A (Mar 17, 2012)

Using this guy's logic, anyone not playing one of these:






Is not a real musician.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2012)

Barefoot Larry is not barefoot. Bullshit. 

Also, fuck that kid. He sounds like an elitist twat.


----------



## Ageispolis (Mar 18, 2012)

That kid reminds me of the kids you meet online in Call of Duty. I mean, it's all there. The elitist attitude. Refusing to listen to the other side. Constant childish insults. 

I am now waiting on a "MLG PRO GAMER 360 LUGUTA PICKING NOSCOPE" video.


----------



## Origin (Mar 18, 2012)

Typical head-up-ass 'Hey bro, I'm on your side man dude, but like I'm right and stuff scro everything I don't like's stupid guy but I totally understand your bro viewpoint bro BROOOOO' traditionalist GC douche. He's probably the kind of person who doesn't have many close friends because they can't goddamn stand him for long periods. And that FUCKING nutless 'No man I get it cause I'm on your side I'm just also not and will trash everything about what you're saying without any awareness of myself and how truly EIGHT YEARS OLD I AM' method of arguing, ohhhhh man. That's where I start tearing people apart.

They're just strings, they're just notes. It's the same fucking instrument.


----------



## Faine (Mar 18, 2012)

Origin said:


> Typical head-up-ass 'Hey bro, I'm on your side man dude, but like I'm right and stuff scro everything I don't like's stupid guy but I totally understand your bro viewpoint bro BROOOOO' traditionalist GC douche. He's probably the kind of person who doesn't have many close friends because they can't goddamn stand him for long periods. And that FUCKING nutless 'No man I get it cause I'm on your side I'm just also not and will trash everything about what you're saying without any awareness of myself and how truly EIGHT YEARS OLD I AM' method of arguing, ohhhhh man. That's where I start tearing people apart.
> 
> They're just strings, they're just notes. It's the same fucking instrument.



I totally agree bro!


----------



## Jakke (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, then we must be the biggest collection of talentless hacks on this side of the webz


----------



## makeitreign (Mar 18, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> Did he mean legato?
> I want to luguta tap him in the face.



That would probably put him in a bad mode.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 18, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Well, then we must be the biggest collection of talentless hacks on this side of the webz



I don't think you know Ron Sword.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 18, 2012)

Django said:


> I don't think you know Ron Sword.



Touché


----------



## The Beard (Mar 20, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> I think I may have figured out the English translation of "12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string". If we take "12 bar" to mean 12 bar blues, then that would indicate the (approximate) chord structure. I then agreed with "luguta tapping" meaning legato tapping, or perhaps two hand tapping, as previously stated in this thread. Then there is "a sharp scale" to contend with. Is it any scale that has any sharp notes? Does he mean a sharp key? Is the lower case "a" actually meant to be an upper case "A" to indicate the note? I reckon the translation to be "In the key of A#", which is a tediously silly key because Bb (a much more straight forward key) makes the key of A# redundant on equal tempered instruments like most guitars. The phrase "deferents moods back in fourth" I believe to be mostly typing errors. "Deferents" should be "different" and "moods" should be "modes". When read with the rest of the phrase it should mean switching between modes, either to create a jazzy outside feel or by employing the pitch axis idea in a Joe Satriani style. This is in contradiction with the arpeggios mentioned earlier, so maybe he wanted them one after the other, or perhaps he wanted an Allan Holdsworth style note choice where you can imply a chord by playing notes that 'fit' that chord, and therefore by extension any mode that fits that chord, and therefore any arpeggio from that mode, creating an outside feel whilst still having the notes vaguely fit.
> 
> TLDR:"Lets see you do 12 bar arpeggios with luguta tapping on a sharp scale in deferents moods back in fourth on a 8 string bet you everything won't be possible lol" roughly translates as "I would like to see a video of you performing legato tapped arpeggios based on a variety of modes that fit with a Bb 12 bar blues progression."



You win the entire internet for doing this


----------



## Faine (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree ^ that was pretty good haha.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 20, 2012)

pink freud said:


> By this logic people who play one-string guitars are the most artful musicians there are.



EDIT: beaten to it!!


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 21, 2012)

You should reply with what Waelstrum said. Just edit out the forum references and watch the guy flip when his terrible grammar and "theory" knowledge are exposed.

The last thing these kind of people want is someone who actually calls their bullshit with a wall of text. If they try to engage they just sound stupid, so they resort to "nuhuh!". And everyone else looking in sees how dumb they are.


----------



## Faine (Mar 21, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> You should reply with what Waelstrum said. Just edit out the forum references and watch the guy flip when his terrible grammar and "theory" knowledge are exposed.
> 
> The last thing these kind of people want is someone who actually calls their bullshit with a wall of text. If they try to engage they just sound stupid, so they resort to "nuhuh!". And everyone else looking in sees how dumb they are.



I'm from ct too! And yeah someone already called him out on that. They went back and forth at it and I just sat there reading it lol


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2012)

I find it adorable when kids try to pretend to be musicians and talk down to people with snobbish attitudes. I just coo and baby-talk to them. Kinda like how I do to their 1/2 inch penis... "Who's a tiny 1/2 inch penis? YOU ARE!!!" 

I say if you feel 7,8,9,12,10000000000 string guitars are what you need to be the best and most creative guitarist you can be, then let it be so. Just because he's happy butchering the shit out of classic rock tunes on a 6 string doesn't mean you can't enjoy prog and other shit on an 8 string...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

I think 7+ string players need to get some thicker skin. It seems like every time someone has a negative, overly generalizing opinion on 7 or 8 strings the water works starts up. Just ignore it. 

It's almost as bad as the guys who get butt hurt when you call their LTDs "LTDs".


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 21, 2012)

^ I say L T D's, (so el tee dees) Is that wrong?


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think 7+ string players need to get some thicker skin. It seems like every time someone has a negative, overly generalizing opinion on 7 or 8 strings the water works starts up. Just ignore it.
> 
> It's almost as bad as the guys who get butt hurt when you call their LTDs "LTDs".




Can't help but agree with Max on this point as well. Who cares if somebody doesn't like the fact that you don't conform to their (often misguided) views about what a "real musician" does? Granted I don't agree with people being assholes on the internet, but that's the occupational hazard that comes with being on said internet; it's filled with anonymous (and sometimes not-so-anonymous) assholes. Just disregard them and move on.


----------



## Faine (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think 7+ string players need to get some thicker skin. It seems like every time someone has a negative, overly generalizing opinion on 7 or 8 strings the water works starts up. Just ignore it.
> 
> It's almost as bad as the guys who get butt hurt when you call their LTDs "LTDs".



Im not butthurt, or even a tiny bit offended. I just wanted to share someones stupid ignorance with the forum!


----------



## fretninjadave (Mar 21, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


>



I love Brushy one string .... and 
Real musicians will play whatever is in front of them ...
Musicians make music not arguments on how to do it.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 21, 2012)

fretninjadave said:


> I love Brushy one string .... and
> Real musicians will play whatever is in front of them ...
> Musicians make music not arguments on how to do it.



If they're Charles Mingus, they do both, at the same time. Then they punch their trombonist in the face, breaking a tooth, ruining his embouchure and making him lose the top octave of his range. Or yell at the brass section mid-concert. Or get into an on-stage fist-fight with a different trombonist, causing him to be fired from Duke Ellington's band by Ellington himself.

Charles Mingus is my hero. Mainly because I share his irrational animosity towards trombone players, but also because he carved his own furrow and didn't care one jot what others thought. Caring too much what people think of your musical choices is a terrible idea. Art for art's sake, first and foremost.


----------



## makeitreign (Mar 21, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^ I say L T D's, (so el tee dees) Is that wrong?



You're so wrong. 
God I can't believe how wrong you are.
Are you even a real musician?

ESP! 

God.




Jk


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 21, 2012)

12 bar arpeggios???? Sweet!


----------



## gulli05 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jeff Loomis commented on this from EMG Pickups who posted this picture on their facebook. I have a feeling this thread may have inspired this picture. I just found it funny so figured I'd share (not to mention that facebook post thing in the first post was also an enjoyable read).


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^ I say L T D's, (so el tee dees) Is that wrong?



Of course it is, it's an ESP


----------



## Faine (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow haha nice picture.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 22, 2012)

"Real musicians" dont tell other people what real musicians do.

Also, anything from a GC employee: Disregard.


----------

